# How would you fill this void?



## chippin-in (Jun 20, 2017)

Thanks
Robert

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## pinky (Jun 20, 2017)

I would fill with kindling and have some smores!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 20, 2017)

I'd find a matching blank, turn it round and then knock off the exact opposite part, glue them together and finish turning.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Sincere 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 20, 2017)

Get a 5 gallon bucket and cast it in alumilite.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## chippin-in (Jun 20, 2017)

You know, I ask you guys for advice and all I get is a bunch of sarcasm. 

I'm hurt.... 

Anybody got one of them butthurt forms?

Robert

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 20, 2017)

chippin-in said:


> You know, I ask you guys for advice and all I get is a bunch of sarcasm.
> 
> I'm hurt....
> 
> ...



Oh, Now I get it, you knocked off the side of the bowl so we could see that void on the inside. I'd fill that one with some thick CA and sawdust, or epoxy and turquoise.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## chippin-in (Jun 20, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Oh, Now I get it, you knocked off the side of the bowl so we could see that void on the inside. I'd fill that one with some thick CA and sawdust, or epoxy and turquoise.



THANK YOU!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 20, 2017)

I'm sorry, I misunderstood too. Pour a bunch of CA in there, then stuff the shavings under your lathe in it, it will look more realistic that way.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pinky (Jun 20, 2017)

Oh yes, now I understand as well. I would fill it with kindling and have some smores!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 20, 2017)

I think I'd run it through the bandsaw and try to salvage a few pen blanks out of it! Then wait for the next sploded bowl pen blank swap, and send them to the islander!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 20, 2017)

While I'm sure the seat of your shorts aren't in real good shape after that; is the rest of you OK? That's some pretty good chunks to be flying round the room.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## chippin-in (Jun 20, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> While I'm sure the seat of your shorts aren't in real good shape after that; is the rest of you OK? That's some pretty good chunks to be flying round the room.



Lets just say I was startled

It hit my beer fridge pretty hard

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 20, 2017)

That woulda scared me too! But long as the beer was OK!!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 20, 2017)

Finish it and display it as a bowl cross section....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Carter (Jun 21, 2017)

I had a similar problem with a maple burl that had a large bark inclusion that popped off a chunk that weighed about 3-4 pounds as I was turning the outside of the piece. I used 8 oz of 2-part epoxy and a lot of walnut dust to put it back together. Here's a picture of it after I finished turning it before finishing.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 21, 2017)

Robert, if you haven't already tossed it, glue it back together, and drill across the crack in several places with a drill bit size of your choice to match any dowels you may have. Insert the dowels with thick glue smeared all over the dowel, and your piece is now stable. If there is a large visible crack, and the dowel is exposed, fill the crack with filler of choice, turn the sides to the finish shape, and you're good to go. The dowels will bridge the crack and give the sides more stability than the piece would have if not cracked. The dowels will give the piece a different look.

No such thing as scrap wood, or firewood unless you don't have anything else to burn.
At youtube, search Chas Thornhill. Once there, look for his video on using dowels to stabilize an Elm Bowl. I hope that's the one.

Anyway, I've done it, and haven't had any problems yet................... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Creative 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 21, 2017)

Oh sure....give him useful tips...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 21, 2017)

I'd fill my wood burn box with it. I never would have even attempted to turn that blank given the large checks in it.

Life is to short to turn sketchy wood. Houston is a big area. Got to be lots of good wood to be had.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 21, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> _* I'd full my wood burn box with it.*_ I never would have even attempted to turn that blank given the large checks in it.
> 
> Life is to short to turn sketchy wood. Houston is a big area. Got to be lots of good wood to be had.




But,but,bu, if I burned everything I tried turning that had a little ole crack in it, I wouldn't get anything done but a lot of b b quen, and might even gain some weight to boot. Wouldn't want that.. ....... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 21, 2017)

chippin-in said:


> Thanks
> Robert
> 
> View attachment 129855


Eleven year old daughter said to use red epoxy with gold glitter for the small cracks then belt sand the rough edges and then smooth sand the whole thing. Hit it with some clear finish stuff and the Barbie lounge couch should be fine.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 21, 2017)

Sign that girl up, she's got potential!!


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 21, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> Eleven year old daughter said to use red epoxy with gold glitter for the small cracks then belt sand the rough edges and then smooth sand the whole thing. Hit it with some clear finish stuff and the Barbie lounge couch should be fine.





That's good. Who said kids should be seen and not heard? Good advise coming from a youngster.
When done, I want to see pictures. ........ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## chippin-in (Jun 22, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> I'd fill my wood burn box with it. I never would have even attempted to turn that blank given the large checks in it.
> 
> Life is to short to turn sketchy wood. Houston is a big area. Got to be lots of good wood to be had.



I had already turned 2 bowls from the same log and they worked ok. I had filled the cracks with epoxy on this one just as I did on one of the other ones also. One thing that I did not mention about this bowl was that while I was hollowing it out I had a somewhat significant catch and I believe that Amplified the crack in the bowl and as I continue to hollow it out as it got thinner it just came apart.

It was definately an eye opener on safety and precautions.

Robert


----------

